# Leveling Kit on Silverado



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a 2009 2wd silverado I want to get a leveling kit put on for a reasonable price. Anywhere yall would reccommend?


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had basically the same truck you do and I ordered a rough country leveling kit and put it on my self. Pretty easy install My cousin and I did it in about an hour and a half. The rough country leveling kit mounts to the bottom of the strut instead of the top.


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Leveling kit*

Just bought a 2015 z71 yesterday and ordered the rough country leveling kit today. Company and product has really good reviews.


----------

